# Spots under the paint



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello I seem to have a problem on a panel where I have spots little bubbles appearing under the paint it is possible for me to press the bubble and have it move it hasn't broken the surface have you any idea what the problem maybe


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

It is not rust as the bubbles do move ....damp from under the paint but that would suggest that the paint has not cured 

I do not think the car has been re sprayed however I could be wrong


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Assuming it's been painted before,

Looks like Moisture in the base coat, will need prepping painting.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok it just happens to be on the biggest panel on the car
(

I am in Hertfordshire anyone know any good recommended paint sprayers

thanks
Gary


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Either been painted in a cold or damp environment or has been painted with poor filtration and moisture has come through air lines ! 
As said it needs taking back to metal imo and repainting.


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Osmosis.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

water or fibreglass 'airing' depending on the type of panel.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

It is the back side of a Porsche 996 just below the rear window so a big panel going to ned to find a good sprayer 

would you go to porsche opc and ask them who they recommend or independent ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it a plastic/grp panel ?


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

996 rear quarter is metal, steel I believe


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I am pretty sure that it is metal I have not owned the car for very long but have just found these bubbles I guess I will be looking for a paint sprayer in Hertfordshire


----------



## Albeyo (Oct 27, 2014)

I have this on my vw caddy, it's some sort if liquid under the paint,iv been told it happens if the paint is dried to quickly??
Iv had my van 2 years now and every November the bubbles appear,few weeks later they arnt so noticeable ,must be something thing to do with the temp in the air or mostuire 
maybe?
It only appears on the panels that have been repainted,
Back to the metal is the answer apparently


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Try posting in the regional group section you this forum, maybe someone in your area can recommend a decent bodyshop. They will be able to inspect it and generally provide you a quote to fix the issue.


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi that is defiantly moisture under there ,pin pric one of the bubbles and squeeze it you will see.i have a top paint guy I know in kent if you want his number just ask .neil


----------

